# Spider Eating Dinner Series



## Dominantly (Sep 14, 2009)

While mowing the yard I noticed this big spider hanging out and after he caught his dinner I thought I would snap some shots.
These were taken with a Canon S5 IS, my light P&S... Pretty hard to really see what your focus is so I had to kind of guess at it in Super Macro Mode.

C&C would be nice, and a choice of the best one in your opinion.

1






2





3





4





5





6 just for fun





My lens was an inch away from him... couldnt see him except through the LCD screen unless I peaked around. Kinda creepy.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lighting is a little harsh but better then anything I can take thats for sure


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, these are pretty good for a P&S and viewing on the LCD to focus. Nice captures. I like the first shot the best.


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree, Excellent work with the P&S to get these images.


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments....!

The sun was setting over my back on these shots, and it was coming through full force so thats what I think was tricky to get around with the P&S. Either go dark with a crap flash, or have a couple blowouts.

But yeah the camera was a bit tricky to get to focus perfectly... I COULD have been closer, but I REALLY dont like spiders so with that small of a camera, this is as close as I was willing to get


----------

